# Horse tack you have made! Show us!



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

*I thought this could be interesting to see; what have you made for your horse? Numnahs, blankets, bridles, browbands...?

Show it and tell us, no matter how small or big it is *

I guess I should start. 
I've made a riding skirt for me, it's warm and very comfy to ride with  Normally it's lying prettily all over the horses back, but not this time appearantly x)









Here is a bigger picture of it before I coloured it and put the grey ribbon on it 

I've made the halter on this picture, used two browbands, a chain and pieces of a bridle.  I don't have a better picture tho and it's broken/taken apart now 









My dad made the stalls 

And finally I've made these hideous blankets for them. x) Good in the stall when they're sweaty or wet 









*So.. what have you done?  Show us!*


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't have anything made. I buy :lol:  I did contact the lady in your area by the way, I've not gotten a response yet.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I made a blanket!
But I have yet to put her in it since I havn't put the front "holders" on.








*I might do it today though*


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm not very good at making stuff so I leave that to the experts. I am good at buying stuff though! Lol!


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Muddpony Im onley good at buying things too. lol


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice Sissi! Looks awesome!

The rest of you are boring  



My2Geldings said:


> Unfortunately I don't have anything made. I buy :lol:  I did contact the lady in your area by the way, I've not gotten a response yet.


Her mail is down at the moment, she'll surely answer you later


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I made a halter, lol. Do you remember the old friendship bracelets we all used to make in school? Well, I did that, only with yarn and about 10 strands wide. Then I decided it wasn't strong enough, so I doubled it and then stitched it along the edges. I actually found it the other day and it's still in usable condition, so funny that you posted this - it's been buried in a closet for YEARS.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Can't you show a pictre?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I've made bridles, reins, halters, lead ropes. I Don't have pictures of all of them, but... there is a thread on here about how to make a bridle. If I get pictures I'll post them. At the moment I'm trying to figure out my new laptop and am still not quite an expert on it.


----------



## palominogirl (Jan 1, 2009)

*Saddle skirt?*

My mom made me this amazing saddle skirt. We live on the rainy west coast of British Columbia. She made it from Polartec Powershield. It is a very hard to find technical fabric meant for outerwear (jackets etc) and is wind/water repellent,very durable and stretchy. It has a water repellent outside face, bonded to warm fleece. The skirt velcro's around my waist, and protects the saddle, but mainly it's for keeping me warm & dry. Even with chaps, the rain was running down my jacket into my crotch and saddle (NOT FUN, LOL). This is a super design (I brought my saddle to her shop, and she just made it up). It has highly reflective tape sewn on as well. I'm trying to convince her to sell them, but her business is extremely busy...so right now the best I can tell you is that the fabric is available from Discovery Trekking... Discovery Trekking Outfitters


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Babies two halters


----------



## Fox Hollow Deb (Jun 22, 2008)

well, I guess I'm cheating..... I do tack repair as a hobby, so I make a lot of my own equipment too. Reins, stirrup leathers, headstalls, nosebands, etc. I made my horse's halter when I got her because I was not working and couldn't afford to buy a leather halter. I made the headstall and (leather) reins on my bosal and use them every day, they've lasted about 5 or 6 years now and are holding up fine. No cracks, no stretching, no loose stitching.
I also make my own saddle pads (English). I use plain white cotton for the bottom, 4 layers of polyfelt (from WalMart) for the inner lining, and either wool or cotton for the top. The wool wears nicely, and the pads don't slip, even if I don't use the straps to fasten the pad to the saddle. I made 2 of them 8 years ago, use them daily, and they still look great, not worn out at all. I just made a new cotton-topped one but haven't used it yet. Too much snow and too cold to ride.
Sorry, no pictures.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I make bridles and halters and such. Usually I use differant knots to "braid", I guess, the materials into strong singular strands. I don't like to use the word braid as it really isn't that simple, but whatever. This very simple bridle is one that I came up with for my 'sweet as pie' paint mare, Sugar. And since I haven't gotten to measure her head I made it extremely adjustable. It was my first attempt at this particular knot so it is alittle lumpy. I plan on making a black and red version and probably reins too.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The only piece of tack that I have really completely made for myself is the bridle for my Perch. Nothing else we had would fit so I just kinda threw this together from some old harness driving lines that had been laying in a corner of the harness room for years. The leather is pretty worn and I keep expecting it to break at the most inappropriate time. LOL. I know it is a little big, I need to trim some excess off of it.


----------



## photocowgirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I haven't made much worth much...

Went through a phase where I made a lot of rope halters for gifts and such. 
Tie Your Own Simple Rope Halter - Natural Horse Supply
A fun activity if you have an hour to kill. They are great for bathing - easy to get that purdy head clean.


Then there's the Native American Costume that my mom and I made a bridle out of baler twine and leather strips. Don't think it was very authentic, but it placed in the class

My sister makes show clothes - going to school for fashion design...but I was never able to sew well so not much worth anything there either....

Great creative people on this site - love seeing what you've made!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I make Beaded Browbands - with or without Swartz Crystals. With or without leather backings.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey, do you sell your browbands? I really like the last one in your first post!


----------



## Pally (Mar 23, 2009)

I braid, out of nylon. I can also sew, but I seem to lack the ambition enough there....there are some half finished English pads in my closet, and the material for the saddle cover is there but untouched. sigh.

Anyway, the braiding
finished items pictures by pally_genes - Photobucket


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Pally.....those reins that you made are great! would you mind telling me how to make some round reins please???? they look great  please PM me


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW MIEventer..those are soooo pretty!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Pally, great job! I love the pink  


> Hey, do you sell your browbands? I really like the last one in your first post!


Yes I do amightytarzan, I do Beaded Browbands with Swartz Crystals and Without Swartz Crystals. With Leather Backings and Without Leather Backings. I also do Ribbon - but I dont do the fancy ribbon like you find in Australia. I don't do the Rosette's either.

The Ribbon goes for $25.00.

Thanks for the compliments 



> WOW MIEventer..those are soooo pretty!


Thank you ridingismylife! I appreciate that  I made myself a browband for my Nelson, because I couldn't afford the one's you find in tack stores. They were too pricey for me, but I wanted to have something pretty too.

I made a ribbon one for my MIL in her Eventing Colors and she had me make more. Then she had me make them, as she gave them out as gifts. People started seeing the ribbon one's and started to order them.

Then they just started off like that. People saw my Beaded ones as well, and I started to get "can you make me one" "can I get one for my horse in these colors?" and here we are 

I spent a long time on my first few, trying to figure out how to secure them to their leather backings - and finally I got it. That's the part I hate the most - lol! Making the beaded strand is easy peasy for me, but attaching it to the leather..pthpthppth. 

My Hubby is making me a website and I've come up with a name for them - well a friend came up with a name for them 

"Crown Jeweled Beaded Equines"

Whatcha think?

I am going to start making bracelettes to match their browbands.


----------



## Pally (Mar 23, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> Pally, great job! I love the pink
> .


Thanks - I am not a pink person myself, but I actually love how that headstall turned out a lot. (It's in MI now....maybe you will bump into it some day :wink:, lol)


I think my favorites of yours are the greens....very pretty on the chesnuts.

And random, but I have the same blue saddle pad as you.


----------



## mojo7777 (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm so glad you asked this question! A chance to brag about my modest creations: a black cover with velcro closing for my gel pad, a tie-it-yourself rope halter with lead attached, a strap with snaps to hold down stirrups while lunging...oh, and one of those flag things to use for free-lunging Natural Horsemanship-style. I flaunt these things before my husband to show him how much money I'm saving. Beautiful beading and braiding in previous posts!!


----------



## ravensite (Jun 30, 2009)

You might have seen hemp jewelry that are simple to look though beautiful but inexpensive. You can make the hemp bracelets easily with the addition of few beads, and that looks great. This article will educate you on how to make hemp bracelets. 
Making hemp bracelets are simple and real fun. You can do it during a long journey in order to break the boredom. Just learn the basic knots with twine and beads and this would help you to pass the time and personalize your creativity and style. 

How to Make Hemp Bracelets
friendship bracelets


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

This is the only picture I have of anything I've made. No big deal
I'm working on some other stuff right now...


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

If I were to post all I've made I would be here all year. I'll just put this browband pic on here. You guys & gals will have no idea how difficult this was to make ( hence I've only ever made the one )


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I love the browband, Nutty Saddler!
MIEventer, the beading is gorgeous!

I've "made" (aka. wrapped ribbon around) a browband, similar to the one in your post, MIEventer, in a green and white sharkstooth pattern, with silver conchos on the sides in lieu of rosettes. I'll have to snap some pics!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Neat browband Nutty! I love the v shape!

Aww thanks Scoutrider! I appreciate that


----------

